# CIA operatives on the ground in Libya



## Echo (Mar 30, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_us_li...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDYXBzb3VyY2VzY2lh


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 30, 2011)

I am shocked. Shocked I tell you.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

Just because they know, doesn't mean they should tell...


----------



## QC (Mar 30, 2011)

Be vewy vewy quiet.


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2011)

I with Spit on this, I just couldn't believe they are there. The CIA? Operating in foreign countries? lolwut?


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pictures or shenanigans!


----------



## Echo (Mar 30, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> Pictures or shenanigans!



"Dislike" lol


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 31, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I with Spit on this, I just couldn't believe they are there. The CIA? Operating in foreign countries? lolwut?



Couldn't be, they're too busy spying on Berkley radicals.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish you wouldn't post this kind of shit, it just gives SCOTT RIGG aka DEUCE, one more thing to lie about and say he's done.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 31, 2011)

hey guys this is classified info... we are violating our rule n.3 of this board about OPSEC...LMAO


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm always curious to who "an American official and a former U.S. intelligence officer" would be, or who would think that it's a good idea to tell media anything.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2011)

Nah, you guys have this all wrong - this is just a classic disinformation spin - the CIA approved this leak from the very highest of the lofty high-ups!  The true truth is they're all in Mexico on Spring Break and just want the American people to think they're doing their jobs... 

LL


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 31, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> I'm always curious to who "an American official and a former U.S. intelligence officer" would be, or who would think that it's a good idea to tell media anything.


Probably Jack Ryan...



LibraryLady said:


> Nah, you guys have this all wrong - this is just a classic disinformation spin - the CIA approved this leak from the very highest of the lofty high-ups!  The true truth is they're all in Mexico on Spring Break and just want the American people to think they're doing their jobs...
> LL



But I hear the Mediterranean is great this time of year...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> ... But I hear the Mediterranean is great this time of year...



When _do_ the Europeans have their Spring Break?

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> When _do_ the Europeans have their Spring Break?
> 
> LL



Runs from 1 Jan to 31 Dec.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> I'm always curious to who "an American official and a former U.S. intelligence officer" would be, or who would think that it's a good idea to tell media anything.



Dude who couldn't cut it as an Army military intel officer and who now makes his living selling out his former comrades via his connections in the State Department.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 31, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Runs from 1 Jan to 31 Dec.


yes... it's for this reason that refugees run towards us....... it's all inclusive guys.... including return ticket


----------



## Vegas (Mar 31, 2011)

31days and a wake up to freedom and i wont have to deal with the media putting us all in danger!


----------



## QC (Mar 31, 2011)

The rebels have no C and C so that's what they can provide.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 1, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Dude who couldn't cut it as an Army military intel officer and who now makes his living selling out his former comrades via his connections in the State Department.



My guess is that it is a purposeful leak. i.e. they told the guy to leak the info inorder to "shake" Qadaffi; which shows how unrealistic these folks are.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Dude who couldn't cut it as an Army military intel officer and who now makes his living selling out his former comrades via his connections in the State Department.



You warned me of the above when we first met.  That mentorship has stopped me from reading numerous articles mid-page and prevents me from buying certain books because I can't stand to read (nor will I support with my money) the dribble of folks who want to "remain nameless because they aren't permitted of speaking to the media".


----------



## 0699 (Apr 8, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> You warned me of the above when we first met. That mentorship has stopped me from reading numerous articles mid-page and prevents me from buying certain books because I can't stand to read (nor will I support with my money) the dribble of folks who want to "*remain nameless because they aren't permitted of speaking to the media*".



Major pet peeve of mine.  If you aren't supposed to talk about something due to its classification or sensitivity, why the hell does the reporter not revealing your name make it okay?  IMO, the reporters are just as guilty for the leak of info as the source and should be treated as such.

Not a big fan of the media.  Once told a cameraman from the local news station (they were filming us rehearsing at Bellows AFS) to "get that fucking camera out of my face".  It worked, as he backed off, plus it made me feel cool to say that.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 9, 2011)

0699 said:


> Not a big fan of the media.  Once told a cameraman from the local news station (they were filming us rehearsing at Bellows AFS) to "get that fucking camera out of my face".  It worked, as he backed off, plus it made me feel cool to say that.


I cant even imagine you saying that but I do not doubt you for a minute.  I bet you did wash your hands first however.  ;)
Oh BTW how do you feel about the media?


----------



## Echo (Apr 9, 2011)

0699 said:


> Major pet peeve of mine. If you aren't supposed to talk about something due to its classification or sensitivity, why the hell does the reporter not revealing your name make it okay? IMO, the reporters are just as guilty for the leak of info as the source and should be treated as such.
> 
> Not a big fan of the media. Once told a cameraman from the local news station (they were filming us rehearsing at Bellows AFS) to "get that fucking camera out of my face". It worked, as he backed off, plus it made me feel cool to say that.



Lol maybe that's why they don't come to Schofield or Shafter for that matter. Thanks


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 9, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> You warned me of the above when we first met.  That mentorship has stopped me from reading numerous articles mid-page and prevents me from buying certain books because I can't stand to read (nor will I support with my money) the dribble of folks who want to "remain nameless because they aren't permitted of speaking to the media".



Glad to hear it.  The people who write those kinds of books are sellouts of the worst type and deserve nothing but our contempt.


----------

